# shooting sequence



## 07chuck (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to archery I have shot recurves and a little compound about 16 years ago. Recently me and my bro purchased new CEG3 bows and I also got a Hoyt ruckus for my 11 year old. I'm wondering if anyone has like a sequence to drill in our brains each time we shoot, just gathering what I have read on here so far seems to be working and Most of these things we are doing subconsciously already ,but I just kinda want to get the correct set up and release process on paper ,we are most likely missing something or not doing something correctly no sence in learning the hard way with this great website.Thanks for reading, any tips advice etc will be greatly appreciated. Chuck

1. Stance- somewhat opened and leaning on front foot if need be.
2. Grip- 4 knuckles at about 45 degrees lose fingers and slightly pushing the bow forward
3. Draw- raise bow eye level smooth draw back pushing with elbow loading weight into back muscles (we all use index finger release)
4. Relax- start to relax all muscles not needed to hold the draw weight 
5. Aim- tinkering with 80% breath still, letting the pin float around where we want to hit 
6. Fire- tinkering with using back muscles to pull the trigger, slowly squeasing it between knuckles
7. Follow through- bow stays up until the arrow hits and trigger hand pulls through


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

You are definitely informed! Sounds good.
Just to expand on your points, I will say this... 

1. Stance- somewhat opened and leaning on front foot if need be.
Some target archers like to place their feet perfectly perpendicular to the target, which is fine... your shoulders should be in line with the arrow.
For hunting, it can be hard to shoot that way and still keep your clothes, binos, calls, ect... out of the path of the bowstring.
Feet apart is more stabile than feet together. Most recommend that you distribute the weight evenly on both feet.
Stand up straight, head in line with the spine... no head tipping in any direction.

2. Grip- 4 knuckles at about 45 degrees lose fingers and slightly pushing the bow forward
That sounds good... to be consistent, keep the meaty part of your palm off the grip.
Before drawing the bow, position your hand on the grip and start pulling with your release hand to put pressure on the string. 
You are trying to find the exact position for your bow hand to be in before you draw the bow. 
Learn to find your grip before you draw the bow on every shot, but once you start your draw, do not move your bow hand AT ALL.
Pretend that there is a steel rod running parallel and exactly between the two bones inside your forearm. 
Where that rod would exit your palm is the sweet spot. 

3. Draw- raise bow eye level smooth draw back pushing with elbow loading weight into back muscles (we all use index finger release)
Sounds great! For hunting spooky game, drawing straight back at eye level is the way to go. Much less movement for them to catch.

4. Relax- start to relax all muscles not needed to hold the draw weight
Absolutely *the key *to a steady sight pin.

5. Aim- tinkering with 80% breath still, letting the pin float around where we want to hit 
Controlled breathing is rarely mentioned, but it is another component to steady aiming.
The best case scenario... take in two deep breaths to oxygenate the blood, and then hold in 80% of the third breath to make the core of your body more ridged... if there's time to do that.
I start a more shallow form of controlled breathing the second I see a target animal coming. It will help you to remain calm and give you a head start on the oxygenation.
Both eyes open has advantages over one eye closed. Use your bubble level on every shot... make it part of your sequence. Total focus on the spot you want to hit... pin is a blur.

6. Fire- tinkering with using back muscles to pull the trigger, slowly squeasing it between knuckles
A slow squeeze of the trigger is much, much better than using the "NOW command" to fire. 
A release that comes as a complete surprise is best... but, only because it is so hard to be consistently focused, year after year, doing it any other way. 

7. Follow through- bow stays up until the arrow hits and trigger hand pulls through[/QUOTE]
Remember to remain relaxed throughout. Follow through should be practiced often, close up, eyes closed.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Watch out for number 7. This catches a lot of people out and leads to poor shots at close range.

If you have in your mind the shot stops, you have finished shooting the bow when the arrow hits the target then you will stop the shot at close range as the arrow will hit the target before you are finished the shot. This is why some people shoot better past 20 yards because it takes longer for the arrow to get there and they are able to let the bow do what it is supposed to do rather than stop it before this occurs.

It is better to imagine you are shooting every shot at 100 yards so you do not program yourself to stop when you hear a sound. It will allow you to remain relaxed as da white shoe says.
If your goal in 7 is to remain relaxed after the the arrow has left the bow you will shoot better. The completion of the shot isn't the moment of release or when the arrow hits the target. It is where you finish up after letting the bow do what it wants to do. Don't stop the bow after the arrow has gone with your muscles.

This is very important when practicing and often if someone has 6 arrows to practice with they will stop the natural movement of the bow after the shot so they can shoot the next arrow. Have a look next time you watch people practice. So many do this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

I not sure i like #6 with the thought process of fire.I dont wanna ingrain fire now into my sequence.Lets have committ to conclusion in there instead of fire leading us to our follow thru which could be seeing arrow hit or sound of arrow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I not sure i like #6 with the thought process of fire.I dont wanna ingrain fire now into my sequence.Lets have committ to conclusion in there instead of fire leading us to our follow thru which could be seeing arrow hit or sound of arrow.


Yep, #6, release is not a step in a good shot sequence. A couple of pretty good recurve coaches told me that "there must be no such thing as "release". It's just something that happens on the way to follow through".

In some respects, driving is a pretty good example of how the subconscious should work with an archery shot. Just like you can go around a curve in your car without thinking about what muscles to use to turn the stearing wheel, you want to get to the point where your release goes off without any conscious thought. Of course you have to train and ingrain your muscles to do this. This is where the blank bale & bridge prove their worth.

Lane's suggestion how the release should be executed is right. You just don't want to have it as a step in your shot sequence. Your conscious mind should be focused on the target when the shot breaks.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## 07chuck (Feb 19, 2013)

Great stuff, thanks a lot.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

You need to add "Anchor" in there after draw. Without a solid anchor, you aren't going to be consistent and consistency is the key to accuracy.


----------

